

Ask HN: do users like OpenID? what's the current consensus? - api

What the title says. I personally don't use OpenID much, as I find it not substantially more convenient than using a password manager. But what's the current consensus. Have operators of web businesses found that users like it, dislike it, or are neutral about it?<p>Just wondering if I should bother with it for my new thingy.
======
mcherm
I like the concept of not requiring a site-specific login and password for
every site. But I don't feel that OpenID succeeds at this. As a user, I find
few sites that support OpenID and most of those don't work with my OpenID.
Login with twitter or login with Google seem popular but tie one in too
tightly to a single provider. Mozilla persona (<https://login.persona.org/>)
seems really promising to me but it is too new to have any good data.

------
bdfh42
Based upon current users signing up with us - 90% choose OpenID or OpenAuth
over a site specific sign-up. I use it myself for my own site.

~~~
gee_totes
That is really interesting. I was looking at doing OpenID for a project I'm
working on, but figured it was a bit dead in the water and didn't have a large
enough user base to make a dent. Your data point is making me take a second
look.

Did you have an increase in total # of signups after you added OpenID as a
sign up option?

------
api
Poll: UPMOD THIS if "YES"

------
api
Poll: UPMOD THIS if "NO"

